# "awards"



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

As you will see there are icons underneith some people's names. Different icons are for different people. In the end we hope to have more icons for different things. Right now we icons for our security team, tsf helper, donaters, and a few others.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

My "tech" badge says that I'm a TSF helper as well, which I don't think is true....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Yup, you a TSF Tech. 500+ posts. The people that donate money / items have a money icon.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

No, I knew I was a tech...

If you held your mouse over the wrench and monitor icon, it would say

Tech
TSF Helper..

I thought that a TSF helper was a donator...But its fixed now, so...

I like it, its cool


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Is there going to b a section to explain what each icon or so is for? 

I havnet been here for a while...so dont freak if this has already been asked /.... and the question is..."Is there a section that lists the updates that have been made to the site?" You know like the text file you get with a program that lists revisions and updates and such? :wink:


----------

